# My day at BBSP



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Another fun one. I got there around 10am stayed most of the day. I Bought a nice tripod last night. It worked for me!

































This crawfish did not get away.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice shots Sandy! I like the one with the crawfish.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy, by far...your best work! Love them all. The tripod does help for steady shots, doesn't it? regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice Job Sandy, especially given the harsh conditions at that time of day. I like the little green heron. I saw more of them out there yesterday than I have ever seen. I am sure there will be another day soon when we can all get together and shoot. It's a lot of fun meeting people in person, talking photography and other things, and just socializing a little with the great people on this forum. It is always a learning experience for me.
James


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice shots! I will have to meet up with some of you one day. I am on vacation all week! I must get out and take photos.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Very nice. 

Question - is it just me or does the second photo the the gator look like it has a nail head in the center of it's back?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That Tamron is a tough lens to work with. It focuses slow and to me I'm not getting sharp images like I do with my Nikon VR 55-200mm. The big gator shot was with the Nikon VR lens. I simply get better images from that lens.
But thanks for pat on the back on "Good Job". It means a lot to me. Photography is not an easy task but when you have a good lens it makes it easier.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

bluefin said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Question - is it just me or does the second photo the the gator look like it has a nail head in the center of it's back?




Its possible being that this big boy swims under wooden bridges at the park. Even if it is a small nail it will work it's way out on its own. I don't think anyone would want to pull it out.
Actually I think it might be a female gator because it sure was aggressive.
As it was going under the bridge it stopped to take a look at everyone that was there. There was around 15 people total glaring and screaming at it. 
The gator snapped and splashed. It was an aggressive act I've never seen before. Everyone screamed and backed up. A little girl (5yr old) was so scared she fell down. Thank God she didn't fall into the water because this 11 footer would've gotten a hold of her. 
It was my first experience to see something like this.
I will never ever get close to one again like I did a couple months ago. 
There was one ahead of this one that was a smaller one and I swear it was trying to come after me. 
I was on the trail when I saw it coming in real fast so I ran towards the bridge were I knew it couldn't reach me. Here is a picture of the first one.
The nose didn't come in too sharp but you get the idea. Look its making its own wake.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

crawfish pic is my favorite for sure. great timing.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Not excited by the gator shots. I think I have gator burn out already. Other than the duck. I like em all.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice shots Sandy....I also like the Crawfish shot....


----------

